# [The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim] - Creation Kit &amp; Steam Workshop Trailer



## dennis-2810 (1. Februar 2012)

Es wurde eine neuer Trailer für das CK und den Steam Workshop auf dem Bethesda Blog veröffentlicht. Sieht ziemlich gut aus 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EU4oAKZE1VI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## gembird (2. Februar 2012)

Jaaaaaaa endlich is es da!!!!!!


----------



## Luuux (4. Februar 2012)

Das Creation Kit kommt am Dienstag!



			
				http://www.bethblog.com/2012/02/01/first-look-creation-kit-and-skyrim-workshop/ schrieb:
			
		

> Update: The Creation Kit is on track for release on Tuesday!


----------



## Mellsei (10. Februar 2012)

Das ist was ganz cooles...
GIGA hat ein echt gutes Tutorial zu dem Creation Kit gemacht ...schaut mal hier rein 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yi8WazXwTxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



soll wohl ein 10 Folgen langes Tutorial werden


----------

